# Market snails for puffer?



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Saw some snails at tnt, are they safe for fahaka puffer?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

im not sure ? make try the puffer forum ? 

when did you get a puffer ?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

depends what kind there this one ive seen there black and the size of a quarter . and there salt water there way to strong. butt i don't remember the name so it hard to say . what kind they are


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

JUICE said:


> im not sure ? make try the puffer forum ?
> 
> when did you get a puffer ?


Last weekend, got the big one from king ed's. Guess they were only feeding him feeders. His teeth are really long.


Johnnyfishtanks said:


> depends what kind there this one ive seen there black and the size of a quarter . and there salt water there way to strong. butt i don't remember the name so it hard to say . what kind they are


Yeah, I think those are the ones they have. Where do you buy snails from?
Puffer is pretty big, so he need a lot.


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Good for you that you bought that puffer! I'm glad he has a good home now. I was very close to buying him too. I had a tank set-up and everything but then saw the electric eel so I bought that. Post some pics when you have time of the puffer.


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Are they frozen? Or live?
Anything that has been frozen kills any harmful parasites or bacteria  .. if not.. I honestly wouldn't chance it. You'd have better luck getting some rams horn snails from Patrick, and just tell him it's for puffer food and he'll hook you up


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

that puffer you bought is going to bring you lots of fun. My co-worker traded that same fahaka puffer in a waaaays back now. He has a name "Mac" is what we called him. We fed him tons of crays/apple snails & i recommend frozen crabs from tnt.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

richbcca said:


> Last weekend, got the big one from king ed's. Guess they were only feeding him feeders. His teeth are really long.


congrats on saving that guy!

Ramshorns are the preferred snail of choice; they get bigger than common snail and supposedly taste better. MTS are too hard for puffers and can break their teeth. Pat is a good source to get some ramshors to start your own colony.

Marbled crays are also another good crunchy food source. If you want to set up a feeder colony, PM me and I will hook you up with a couple.

T and T has a couple different boxes of frozen smaller crabs as Ben suggested to work on his teeth. From what I can remember they weren't all that bad though.

What type of snails did you see at T and T? All that I have seen is cooked Apple Snails?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

my fahaka loves savoury clams from the superstore and there perfect for fahakas there shell not to hard i buy huge bag full and freeze them huck them in hes loves them . for ten bucks you would have enought to last a couple months. every fourth day i feed some clams then every day i feed prawns


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> my fahaka loves savoury clams from the superstore and there perfect for fahakas there shell not to hard i buy huge bag full and freeze them huck them in hes loves them . for ten bucks you would have enought to last a couple months. every fourth day i feed some clams then every day i feed prawns


Is it the ones called manila clams?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

dont think so they say savoury clams on the bag right when i buy them


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> dont think so they say savoury clams on the bag right when i buy them


ok, i'll look for them. thanks


----------

